# Where to get fly tying material?



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Want to attempt to tie some saltwater flies was wondering where to get supplies


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

feathercraft.com
reasonable prices


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/ 

is also a good source.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Locally,Bass pro has the best selection.. ive used FeatherCraft.(online)..since b4 computers....great guys! they have everything, and then some.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a bunch of stuff. I'll give to you if you tie me some flies as well.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

orvis.com

i buy everything from there. they have a store in sandestin near tommy bahamas


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Craft stores*

Wal-Mart, Hobby Lobby etc. Look at the yarn. Lots of the stuff is darn near identical to what you'd buy in a fly shop for about 100X the price.

My chicken yard has produced lots of fine feathers when we kill roosters.

Bucktail and squirrel tails are great too. 

You really do not absolutely have anything but good sizzors. Many fly tiers use only thier hands instead of a vise. I tie lots of my flies without vise. A good thread bobbin is a very handy tool but i tied without one for years.

It seems kinda stupid to me to buy a $500 vise to tie maybe 20 flies per year. There are plenty of good vises around for less than $50 and decent ones for $10 on E-bay.


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

You can find almost everything between feather craft and www.saltwaterflies.com. The owner of saltwaterflies.com, Chris, comes down to Pensacola annually to enjoy the fly fishing opportunities here. He's a great guy that will help you pick out the right colors for our "water" here.


----------

